# (A) - Lakeshire - Bewahrer der alten Welt suchen Classic - Liebhaber



## Melacar73 (12. April 2020)

*Die Bewahrer der alten Welt stellen sich vor :*

 

Wir sind eine kleine PVE  "Old School" Gilde auf dem Server Lakeshire, die sich dem "sozialem Zusammenspiel" gewidmet hat.

 

*Was heißt das genau?*

 

Die Gründer der Bewahrer der alten Welt sind stark geprägt von den Anfangszeiten von WoW. Damals wurden die Instanzen noch erkundet und erobert, neue Gebiete erforscht, sich untereinander geholfen. Egal ob beim Questen, bei der Suche nach besseren Gegenständen in Dungeons oder bei der Materialbeschaffung, die man für seinen jeweiligen Beruf gebrauchen konnte. Es herrschte stets ein Geben und Nehmen ohne dafür Silber oder gar Gold zu verlangen.

Rohstoffe oder sich gegenseitig Gegner wegnehmen, an jemandem vorbeilaufen, der eigentlich Hilfe gebrauchen könnte, solche Dinge sollten nicht zu Euren Gewohnheiten gehören. Dieses ist was wir unter "sozialem Zusammenspiel" verstehen.

Es soll jetzt nicht der Anschein erweckt werden dass man sich rund um die Uhr nur um andere Mitglieder der Gilde kümmern soll. Es geht auch nicht darum andere Mitspieler durch Instanzen durchzuziehen. Es geht mehr darum Hilfe zu geben, wenn man selber auch die nötige Ruhe und die passende Erfahrungsstufe hat. So in der Art stellen wir uns das Zusammenspiel vor und hoffen, Gleichgesinnte zu finden.

 

*Was sind unsere langfristigen Ziele ?*

 

Da die Ankündigung für TBC-Classic veröffentlicht wurde ist es natürlich auch für uns an der Zeit ein wenig in diese Richtung zu planen. Unser Hauptziel wird es wie auch schon zu Classic - Zeiten sein, mit einem festen gut funktionierenden Stamm an Spielern die neue Welt  mit Ihren Quests und Instanzen zu erforschen. Natürlich haben wir auch die 10 Mann Raidinstanzen im Blickfeld. Unser Ziel ist es alles gemeinsam als Gilde zu erkunden. Dabei ist es uns wichtig eben nicht nur in kürzester Zeit 70 zu werden und (wie es leider in Classic oft der Fall war) unausgerüstet sich durch die Raids ziehen zu lassen.

Wir möchten uns erst in den kleinen Instanzen die benötigte Ausrüstung erarbeiten bevor wir dann schlagkräftig die Herausforderung "Karazhan" angehen werden.

Ob wir auch gildenintern die 25 Mann Instanzen angehen können/werden kann aktuell noch nicht beantwortet werden. Derzeit sind wir für ein 25iger Projekt noch zu wenig Mitglieder. Da wir jedoch auch schon in Classic-Zeiten mit verschiedenen anderen Gilden Raids anbieten konnten, sind wir auch für TBC-Classic gute Dinge dieses erfolgreich fortführen zu können.

Wir werden zumindest versuchen genug Gildenmitglieder zu gewinnen die unsere Idee und Einstellung zu WoW teilen.

 

*Solltet Ihr Euch angesprochen fühlen, so möchten wir Euch noch auf folgende Dinge hinweisen:*

 

Als erstes muss gesagt werden das wir keine LvL Gilde sind und keine Spieler suchen die Gilden als Durchgangsstationen betrachten.

Wir suche Mitglieder die auch langfristig planen sich einer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen und sich für das wohl dieser auch einsetzten möchten.

 

Gildenharmonie hat bei uns oberste Priorität. Bei uns zählt der qualitative Wert eines menschlichen Charakters und nicht die Quantität was die Gildengröße betrifft.

 

Da  die aktuellen Mitglieder der Gilde mit Ihren Hauptcharakteren bereits auf Stufe 60 angelangt sind, und wir uns für TBC vergrößern wollen wäre es natürlich klasse wenn Ihr schon etwas an Erfahrung gesammelt habt. Lvl 50+ wäre natürlich aktuell wünschenswert. Mit Start von TBC Classic solltet Ihr idealer Weise LvL 60 erreicht haben.

 

Unsere Hauptkommunikation läuft über unser Forum und unsere Homepage. Hier haben wir für unsere Mitglieder einen Kalender eingerichtet, in welchen Ihr Eure Instanzgänge oder andere Events eintragen könnt und solltet. Dieser Kalender ist ein weiteres Herzstück unserer Gemeinschaft und sollte von jedem auch so verstanden und genutzt werden damit die Integration in unserer Gemeinschaft auch klappt. Jedem Spieler dem dieses zu viel Aufwand ist, zu viel Verpflichtung bedeutet, oder sich dadurch in seiner Spielfreiheit zu sehr eingeschränkt fühlt, können wir leider hier bei uns kein geeignetes zu Hause bieten.

 

Des weiteren steht Euch ein Teamspeakserver zu Verfügung. Ihr solltet diesen auch nutzen um Euch mit anderen bei Instanzbesuchen oder netten Gesprächen kennen zulernen.

 

Das Onlinespiel, die Kommunikation mit anderen, ein gemeinsames Ziel erreichen, hat für uns auch einen sozialen Aspekt. Hinter jedem Computer sitzt ein Mensch und dem sollte sich jeder bewusst sein. Wir suchen ausschließlich nach Mitspielern mit freundlichen und vernünftigen Umgangsformen.

 

Weiterhin solltet Ihr auch ein aktiver Spieler sein, der seinen Main Charakter in die Gilde mit einbringen möchte. Es ist keinem geholfen wenn wir lediglich Twinks aufnehmen die nur sporadisch ab und zu online sind.

 

Aktiv bedeutet für uns, das Ihr nicht nur einmal die Woche online kommt um nebenbei Wow zu spielen. Ihr solltet schon regelmäßig spielen, damit wir später auch gildenintern weitere Inhalte angehen können. Dazu benötigt man Ausrüstung und um diese zu besorgen ist ein regelmäßiges Spielen nun einmal notwendig.

 

*Wir suchen also keine Gelegenheitsspieler !*

 

Wenn wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, oder Ihr weitere Fragen zu uns habt könnt Ihr Euch gerne InGame an Melacar, Ansga oder Suilanna wenden. 

 

Möchtet Ihr unserer Gemeinschaft beitreten so nutzt bitte unser Bewerbungsformular auf https://wow.obahl.de Wir kommen dann schnellst möglich InGame auf Euch zu.

 

Da wir eine kleine Gemeinschaft sind und langsam wachsen möchten suchen wir in der aktuellen Aufnahmerunde folgende Klassen

 

*****Aktuell sind wir auf der Suche nach 1 Heiler ( Priester , Heilschamane oder Baumdruiden) und 2 Nahkämpfer ( Schurke, Offensiv-Krieger oder Verstärker Schamanen) *****

 

Auf das die alte Welt nicht in Vergessenheit gerät…

 

Gez. Melacar (Getreuer der Bewahrer der alten Welt)


----------



## SamboraGirl (20. April 2020)

Allianz oder Horde?


----------



## Melacar73 (3. November 2020)

Wir sind auf der Allianzseite auf dem Server Lakeshire zu finden


----------



## Melacar73 (8. Dezember 2020)

*push*


----------



## Melacar73 (3. Februar 2021)

Da ja TBC schon fast vor der Tür steht möchten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen unsere kleine Gemeinschaft mal wieder in Erinnerung zu rufen. Wir suchen noch Mitspieler die sich unserer Idee des WoW Erlebnisses anschliessen möchten . Ziel ist es die Inhalte von TBC gemeinsam zu erkunden ohne in Hektik zu verfallen. Ziel ist es die Raidinstanzen in einer kleinen Gemeinschaft zu gehen und die Mitglieder auf den Weg dahin zu unterstützen und zu begleiten. Wer sich also angesprochen fühlt sollte sich am besten auf unserer Homepage bewerben. 

 

bleibt gesund....

 

LG Melacar


----------



## Melacar73 (29. April 2021)

Am 29.04.2021 angepasst 

 

LG Melacar


----------



## Melacar73 (23. Mai 2021)

Es werden noch Nahkämpfer gesucht... meldet Euch


----------



## Melacar73 (28. Juni 2021)

*****Aktuell sind wir auf der Suche nach 1 Heiler ( Priester , Heilschamane oder Baumdruiden) und 2 Nahkämpfer ( Schurke, Offensiv-Krieger oder Verstärker Schamanen) *****


----------

